# Galleon 2.3.0 just released



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Galleon 2.3.0 was just released . Described as follows:

This is a bug fix release which includes the following:

* Native version for Windows.
* Resync ToGo video files if moved.
* Fixed ToGo stats doubling.
* Fixed GoBack subfolders.
* Fixed ToGo sorting by TiVo name in GUI.
* Fixed Movies posters.
* Fixed Upcoming dates.

Galleon 2.3.0 is only recommended for TiVo's with at least version 7.2.1 software.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

Good news....I thought the programmer for Galleon had pulled the plug on the project.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I'm having trouble. I had been using 2.2 for awhile. FYI: I'm on a Mac, BTW. I use GoBack all the time and ToGo from time to time.

I used GoBack as late as yesterday. Worked fine.

Today I realized that ToGo wasn't working. Files would only download like 15kb or so... even after HOURS. So something was wrong.

Multiple reboots (Mac and the TiVo) didn't work. So I upgraded to 2.3. Didn't work. I fiddled with my router settings because at this point even GoBack broke. I finally got that working again.

I then got ToGo working again. I transferred one file just fine. But that was it.

No other files will download. I either get "Save Selected" or "Save Error" or an endless "Connecting......."

I rebooted both the Mac and TiVo again and it still won't download. This is trying via the app on the TiVo.

When I try via the web browser interface earlier today I got the same thing (15kb or so would download and that was it). Tonight I'm getting a message that says "too many transfers in progress".

When I try via the Galleon app it just stalls at Save Error. Nothing ever shows up in my Download Manager.

I feel like somehow all my partial tests are still "in progress" and it's just all clogged up. That seemed to happen with GoBack before and a TiVo reboot fixed it.

But I've rebooted multiple times and it's still jammed up. How do I clear everything?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

This morning the web app was still telling me "too many transfers". So I decided to reinstall Galleon altogether. I even deleted the pref file.

It took one additional restart of the galleon server to get galleon to see my Now Playing list. Everything looked like it "reset"... no more "save cancelled" or "save error" statuses.

So I tried again via the browser access. Still very slow (double-digit kb/sec) and it stalled at 12kb total download size 

So I cancelled that and tried via the TiVo app. First attempt tried "Connecting" for a split second then immediately went to "Save error". Second attempt on a new file immediately went to "Save selected" like it's in a queue or something.

HELP!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Does the native Windows version use less resources than the Java version?


----------



## Tekki (Apr 26, 2004)

will this app work with a D-Tivo ?


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Tekki said:


> will this app work with a D-Tivo ?


no. it requires v7.2.1 software. dtivo's have v6.2.


----------



## saramj (Feb 3, 2005)

Very interesting!?! I thought from what has been posted that Leon was not going to make any more updates.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

He said he may release bug fixes at a later time...
And shockingly people flew off the handle and said he'd never do anything associated with Galleon ever again...
People are stupid...REALLY stupid...


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Cwoody,

I can't run TiVo Desktop at the same time Galleon is running. It has to be one or the other if I want either to work. Not that big of a deal as I prefer Galleon over Desktop anyway but maybe that's where your problem is?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> And shockingly people flew off the handle and said he'd never do anything associated with Galleon ever again...


Really? I don't remember that ... I'll have to go dig through some old threads.

I was surprised to see an update, but noticed that his traditional new thread was absent.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

What exactly does the "Go Back" feature in Galleon do and what settings do you ("you" being plural if whoever uses it cares to share) use?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Cwoody,
> 
> I can't run TiVo Desktop at the same time Galleon is running. It has to be one or the other if I want either to work. Not that big of a deal as I prefer Galleon over Desktop anyway but maybe that's where your problem is?


Thought I'd step in here. You can run both, but it's not required. Galleon offers everything that TiVo Desktop does and more. Including playing music while your slide show is running. It's a cool feature.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> What exactly does the "Go Back" feature in Galleon do and what settings do you ("you" being plural if whoever uses it cares to share) use?


Goback allows you to pull shows archived onto your PC back onto the TiVo. In the GoBack app you also have the option of giving your goback share a name other than your computer name when you specify the location of your TiVo files. The GoBack feature works in conjunction with the ToGo feature. One allows you to send a show to the PC, the other pulls it back.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

GoBack will do more than just pull back shows you previously pushed onto your PC.

It'll send any MPEG file to TiVo for playback.

However, the MPEGs have to have very specific specs so that TiVo will play them. You can't just thrown anything at TiVo and expect it to play.

One possible way to use this feature is to download AVI files from the net, use a program like FFMPEG to encode them to tivo-friendly MPEG and then watch them on your TiVo instead of on your computer screen.

It even works for downloaded pr0n!


----------



## bfp302q (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't read the PC Desktop on my HDTV. I have to reduce the resolution at PC from 1280x1024 to 640x480 to make it legible. However at that resolution it is basically useless. Is this a Galleon or Tivo problem. Tivo is a Series 2. Is it's output limited to standard definition TV? Any fix for this?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

bfp302q said:


> I can't read the PC Desktop on my HDTV. I have to reduce the resolution at PC from 1280x1024 to 640x480 to make it legible. However at that resolution it is basically useless. Is this a Galleon or Tivo problem. Tivo is a Series 2. Is it's output limited to standard definition TV? Any fix for this?


Unfortunately TiVo only uses standard definition and that Galleon app isn't really useful for much. In the past I've set up a screen on the host that shows information like the services list so I can check to see if a service has failed on the Galleon box, or maybe a webcam image that updates periodically. However even so I stopped using it. Maybe there is a good use but I haven't found it.


----------



## bfp302q (Apr 26, 2006)

Stormspace said:


> Unfortunately TiVo only uses standard definition and that Galleon app isn't really useful for much. In the past I've set up a screen on the host that shows information like the services list so I can check to see if a service has failed on the Galleon box, or maybe a webcam image that updates periodically. However even so I stopped using it. Maybe there is a good use but I haven't found it.


Any idea if the Series 3 would support HDTV output? Would Galleon Desktop work then at higher resolution?


----------



## ultrajones (Oct 6, 2002)

A native version is finally available! No more Sun JRE required.  

Thank you to the Galleon developer(s).


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

bfp302q said:


> Any idea if the Series 3 would support HDTV output? Would Galleon Desktop work then at higher resolution?


If I had to guess, I'd say yes since HD can handle more lines per inch, or pixels. You would probably have to play with the different resolutions to get the one that displayed the best. However if Galleon is doing a conversion to the correct image size the TiVo wouldn't display it any better until it was updated to use the additional pixels.


----------



## diamondsw (Sep 16, 2004)

I've started playing with Galleon 2.3, as I've been trying anything to get movies streamed from my MacBook Pro over to my Tivo.

I've tried:

tivoserver-0.4.3 - doesn't work; not enough processing power when run through Rosetta
tivoserver-0.4.4a3 - can't compile, no support from the DDB folks
Tivo Desktop / mencoder (from FFMpegX) - mencoder fails with illegal instructions
Galleon - same thing (dependent on mencoder)

Now, as to Galleon, there are a LOT of problems I've seen crop up in version 2.3. First and foremost, *PJAToolkit does not work with Mac OS X properly*. If this code is used with the java command (such as when using the included run.sh script), then the Galleon server will not quit unless "Force Quit" is used. This is why I won't be releasing updated Galleon bundles, since I can't make them work properly.

Even besides that, I ran into problems with Galleon hard coding pathnames into its configure.xml file for the various "skins". *Store relative paths!* Otherwise, I install a new version (with the version number on the folder), and *it breaks for no reason*. Don't we have enough examples of why storing absolute pathnames is bad from the last 30 years of programming?

Then when I went into the configure.xml file, I was greeted with a horror. Instead of using dictionaries, key-value pairs, and well, _XML_ to structure the file, it's essentially long strings of "foo=bar foo2=bar2 anotherfoo=hard-coded-path". What is the point of using an XML file and then completely missing the point? Just store it as a bunch of strings if you're going to butcher it like that.

[EDIT: Oh, hell - might as well release an unofficial update to the bundles here, even if it won't quit properly.]


----------



## diamondsw (Sep 16, 2004)

ultrajones said:


> A native version is finally available! No more Sun JRE required.


For certain values of "native". I seem to recall the whole point was it would run on multiple platforms... So much for that.


----------



## jesstifer (May 23, 2005)

Too bad that Galleon seems to have veered off-track. It was never especially mac friendly, but I fear it never will be again with the "native" version. Thanks, diamondsw, for all the work you've done to make using Galleon on the mac effortless. 

I'm now using Desktop 1.9.3. I figure they need to see people using it so they'll continue upgrading. I do miss music + slideshows and web art from Galleon, though...


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

diamondsw said:


> I've started playing with Galleon 2.3, as I've been trying anything to get movies streamed from my MacBook Pro over to my Tivo.


Unfortunately, the Mac support from Galleon has always lagged the other platforms since it has been difficult finding somebody reliable from the Mac community to help with the testing required. I would suspect that you would run into issues with these new Mac's.



> Now, as to Galleon, there are a LOT of problems I've seen crop up in version 2.3. First and foremost, PJAToolkit does not work with Mac OS X properly.


This use of this toolkit hasnt been changed for many versions. You can file a bug on the project web site with any logs that you might have. As I have indicated on the project blog, I dont plan on adding any new features to Galleon, but if I find the time I might still do some bug fix releases.



> Even besides that, I ran into problems with Galleon hard coding pathnames into its configure.xml file for the various "skins". Store relative paths!


To handle various OS dependent issues in a platform indepent way, complete paths have proven to be the best solution for the project. I suspect you are installing or using the software in a way that is not typical. Also not all the paths that are stored in the configuration can be relative since they can refer to resources anywhere on the local computer or local network.



> Then when I went into the configure.xml file, I was greeted with a horror. Instead of using dictionaries, key-value pairs, and well, _XML_ to structure the file, it's essentially long strings of "foo=bar foo2=bar2 anotherfoo=hard-coded-path".


There isnt much in the configuration file just after a new install. Once you configure some of the apps, you will see how the power of XML is used. The project uses a library that requires a certain design pattern for the XML tags such that they are modelled along the lines of fields in a record in a database. Lists and references are implemented as hierarchies of tags. This is a design pattern that is commonly used in many open source and commercial apps and is valid XML.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

diamondsw said:


> For certain values of "native". I seem to recall the whole point was it would run on multiple platforms... So much for that.


Galleon is developed in Java and is still platform independent. Galleon is still distributed in Java form for each platform. The native version is simply an additional compiled version of the same code such that a JRE isnt required for Windows.
Platform independence refers mostly to the development effort required to code the project. Each OS has its own quirks and user interface standards and so will always require the code to be packaged and installed in a platform dependent way.


----------



## diamondsw (Sep 16, 2004)

javahmo said:


> Unfortunately, the Mac support from Galleon has always lagged the other platforms since it has been difficult finding somebody reliable from the Mac community to help with the testing required. I would suspect that you would run into issues with these new Mac's.


I've always been quite willing to work on this in the past, and have offered such support. I'm perfectly willing to test new versions and give feedback.



javahmo said:


> This use of this toolkit hasnt been changed for many versions. You can file a bug on the project web site with any logs that you might have.


I just noticed that. It's strange that versions 2.1 and 2.2 worked fine without including the "-Dawt.toolkit" option, whereas version 2.3 will not function without it. Including that option is the critical one that prevents Galleon Server from stopping properly.



javahmo said:


> To handle various OS dependent issues in a platform indepent way, complete paths have proven to be the best solution for the project. I suspect you are installing or using the software in a way that is not typical. Also not all the paths that are stored in the configuration can be relative since they can refer to resources anywhere on the local computer or local network.


The paths I'm referring to are the skin paths. These are located within the Galleon directory, and thus should be relative. The only "non-standard" thing I do is I include the version number on my Galleon folder, as I tend to keep multiple versions after being burned on other upgrades. As a result, any path to an item in the Galleon folder stored as an absolute path will fail. If the resource is in the Galleon folder (and especially for things like skins) then it should be relative to the Galleon "root".



javahmo said:


> There isnt much in the configuration file just after a new install. Once you configure some of the apps, you will see how the power of XML is used. The project uses a library that requires a certain design pattern for the XML tags such that they are modelled along the lines of fields in a record in a database. Lists and references are implemented as hierarchies of tags. This is a design pattern that is commonly used in many open source and commercial apps and is valid XML.


Exactly - hierarchies of tags. That's not how the bulk of the data is stored in the Galleon config file. Here's a snippet:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration version="2.2.0">
    <server title="Galleon" reload="60" port="7288" httpPort="8081" ipaddress="10.0.1.111" pin="xxx" password="xxx" shuffleItems="true" generateThumbnails="true" recordingsPath="" mediaAccessKey="xxx" skin="" debug="false" disableTimeout="true" menu="false"/>
</configuration>
```
The way any other XML file I've seen would handle it is structure like this:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration>
    <key>version</key>
    <string>2.2.0</string>
    <server>
        <key>title</key>
        <string>Galleon</string>
        <key>reload</key>
        <integer>60</integer>
        <key>port</key>
        <integer>7288</integer>
        <key>httpPort</key>
        <integer>8081</integer>
        <key>ipaddress</key>
        <string>10.0.1.111</string>
        <key>pin</key>
        <string>xxxx</string>
        <key>password</key>
        <string>xxxx</string>
        <key>shuffleItems</key>
        <true/>
        <key>generateThumbnails</key>
        <true/>
        <key> mediaAccessKey </key>
        <string>xxxx</string>
        <key>debug</key>
        <false/>
        <key>disableTimeout</key>
        <true/>
        <key>menu</key>
        <false/>
    </server>
</configuration>
```


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

diamondsw said:


> ```
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
> <configuration>
> <key>version</key>
> ...


How much XML have you dealt with? I've seen key/string pairs before in iTunes libraries, perhaps it's an Apple standard. Key/String pairs are perfectly acceptable, but not the only way of doing things, and in fact I think your example is not a good way to structure the specific data we have here. If we just reformat the original with more human friendly whitespace (something an editor should handle on the fly), it's quite readable and with understandable structure.

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<configuration version="2.2.0">
     <server
          title="Galleon"
          reload="60"
          port="7288"
          httpPort="8081"
          ipaddress="10.0.1.111"
          pin="xxx"
          password="xxx"
          shuffleItems="true"
          generateThumbnails="true"
          recordingsPath=""
          mediaAccessKey="xxx"
          skin=""
          debug="false"
          disableTimeout="true"
          menu="false"
     />
     <app
          class="org.lnicholls.galleon.apps.togo.ToGoConfiguration"
          name="ToGo"
          shared="false"
          showStats="true"
          sort="dateLatest"
     />
     <tivo
          address="192.168.0.103"
          capacity="40"
          class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.TiVo"
          lastChangedDate="Sat May 06 09:02:55 EDT 2006"
          name="Living Room"
          numShows="18"
          path="/index.html"
          platform="tcd/Series2"
          port="80"
          server="DVR-7055.local."
          serviceNumber="240000080xxxxxx"
          softwareVersion="7.2.2b-oth-01-2-140"
     />
     <tivo
          address="192.168.0.106"
          capacity="40"
          class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.TiVo"
          lastChangedDate="Sat May 06 02:09:37 EDT 2006"
          name="Bedroom"
          numShows="17"
          path="/index.html"
          platform="tcd/Series2"
          port="80"
          server="DVR-6444.local."
          serviceNumber="5400001D0xxxxxx"
          softwareVersion="7.2.2b-oth-01-2-540"
     />
     <musicPlayerConfiguration
          class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.MusicPlayerConfiguration"
          player="classic"
          randomPlayFolders="true"
          screensaver="true"
          showImages="true"
          skin=""
          useAmazon="true"
          useFile="true"
     />
     <dataConfiguration
          class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.DataConfiguration"
          password=""
          username=""
     />
     <goBackConfiguration
          class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.GoBackConfiguration"
          conversionTool=""
          convertVideo="false"
          enabled="true"
          groupByShow="false"
          publishTiVoRecordings="true"
          >
          <paths>
               <path
                    class="org.lnicholls.galleon.util.NameValue"
                    name="Downloads"
                    value="C:\Documents and Settings\njelite\My Documents\My TiVo Recordings"
               />
          </paths>
     </goBackConfiguration>
     <downloadConfiguration
          CPU="1"
          bandwidth="1"
          class="org.lnicholls.galleon.server.DownloadConfiguration"
     />
</configuration>
```
Obviously I'd have music and photos apps with more nested paths in each.

This data is only a configuration file for a very unique server, it's not like an iTunes library, whose data could potentially be read and used by other apps on the machine or user-created scripts to do something iTunes can't do by itself. All our file has to do is hold an infrequently changing set of configuration information and be machine readable by the config GUI and server process. Could it have been plain-text, yes. Or in Windows '.ini' format. Or a binary format(yechh). But my educated guess is Leon already had a config reading/writing library he had experience with, that happened to use xml as its storage format, and he used it so he could focus on implementing the ideas he had for Galleon rather than mundane things like having to code his own config reading/writing routines.

I do agree with a lot of your other points regarding relative vs. absolute paths and the difficulty in managing multiple versions.


----------



## EwanG (Oct 14, 2002)

As a Linux user (who is QUITE pleased with Galleon), is there anything in 2.3 that should make me want to upgrade from 2.2.1? It looks like the main changes listed seem to be for Windows, and I'm somewhat concerned with breaking something that generally works, I so far haven't upgraded to 2.3.

The only issue I've had with 2.2.1 has been that sometimes I have to reboot to get the program list for To Go updated.

TIA,
Ewan


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

Is there any way to update Show Descriptions (and other info) for .mpg files in the new Native Galleon 2.3.0???


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

drosoph said:


> Is there any way to update Show Descriptions (and other info) for .mpg files in the new Native Galleon 2.3.0???


I don't think you can do show descriptions, but you can update show title, recorded date (for Now Showing screen), episode name, recorded time and date and channel if you use this format:

{The Backyardigans}{2006-01-14}{Castaways}{12.00 AM Mon Jan 14,2006}{NICK}.mpg

Files transferred back will still not group into folders though, unless someone else has figured out a way.


----------



## drosoph (Mar 21, 2000)

markandjenn said:


> I don't think you can do show descriptions, but you can update show title, recorded date (for Now Showing screen), episode name, recorded time and date and channel if you use this format:
> 
> {The Backyardigans}{2006-01-14}{Castaways}{12.00 AM Mon Jan 14,2006}{NICK}.mpg
> 
> Files transferred back will still not group into folders though, unless someone else has figured out a way.


I've heard mention of editing the database in Galleon, but the non-JRE version (aka Native) does not have the same database structure apparently, and I cannot figure out a way to modify it. Thanks for the trick though, that at least HELPS!


----------



## Malibyte (Jun 12, 2005)

Just installed 2.3.0 on a Linux (Ubuntu Dapper) box in my internal network that will eventually become a media server for the whole house (and will also eventually run MythTV for the HDTV downstairs). 

I had been having all kinds of problems before when I had tried to run Galleon on the internal interface of my firewall/main server...the TiVos just couldn't see Galleon at all, despite having ipv6 shut off and the ports all open. 

However, on the new machine, it seems to work just fine!! Only one minor problem. I have two TiVos (a Humax DVD TiVo and a regular Series 2). The Humax is on my wired network at 192.168.1.21, and the Series 2 is wireless (uses WEP), at 192.168.1.11. The Galleon box is on 192.168.1.9.

Galleon sees the Humax just fine (and vice-versa). However, it doesn't see the Series 2 at all, and the Series 2 doesn't see Galleon, but it does see the machine it's running on, because there's an entry in the Now Playing list for it, with the monitor icon and its hostname. 

Vader (the Galleon box) can see the Series 2 via HTTP, and can ping it. 

However, when I bring up the Galleon "Properties" box and run the network test, it only sees the Humax.

HME is enabled on both TiVos.

Any idea what I need to fix?

Thanks - Bob


----------



## SirJethro (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm using the latest Galleon on the latest version of Tivo, and I'm having problems with Music and Music Organizer and iTunes (essentially, anything that streams music). Whether I play an album, entire artist collection, or playlist, it will always play between 2-4 songs and then just quit (it exits directly to live TV).

I've tried everything I know....reinstallation, etc. Any suggestions (prior to having me turn on logging?)


----------



## juanian (Oct 2, 2002)

SirJethro said:


> Whether I play an album, entire artist collection, or playlist, it will always play between 2-4 songs and then just quit (it exits directly to live TV).


I seem to remember something a long time ago about a 15 minute timeout. I'm not sure, but try going into Galleon Preferences and checking Disable Timeout.


----------



## Towerboss (Jan 3, 2007)

cwoody222 said:


> GoBack will do more than just pull back shows you previously pushed onto your PC.
> 
> It'll send any MPEG file to TiVo for playback.
> 
> ...


I have questions on how this works would you mind e-mailing me or PM'ing me. E-mail addy is Fighter727 [at] gmail [dot] com. I'd like to be able to play movies I download from the net on my TiVo.

Thanks,
TB


----------



## dizman (Jan 31, 2002)

Does anyone have a fix for the movies app in 2.3?

Theaters always comes back blank


----------

